# TX Teal and Resident Goose opener



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Teal and Resident Goose season opened here Saturday. It was my first time out in the kayak since my recovery and it felt so nice. I had a dozen silhouette Canada decoys and two or three dozen of some old hen mallard decoys I had splashed with blue paint to turn them into magnum teal. It is a mix of some of my first decoys from maybe 30 years ago and several singles I found while out hunting over the years. Teal were slow, but I did pick up my three Geese as shown. Game warden that visited me said I had done better than anyone he had checked that morning. I think he was as excited as me. He took my picture and never asked for my license or anything. 

Blaze is now blind. Rapid onset of cataracts related to the tick disease she had back in January. I have been working with her to keep her hunting as much as possible. I originally was not going to take her on this hunt, but when when I stepped outside to leave, she was at the door crying. I gave in. 

I was surprised how well it went for the teal. She followed a "right" and "go back" command till she was downwind of a teal I shot and worked it out. Probably did better blind than she would have done if she could have seen it. Her line back with the bird was off and she passed me by, but when I patted the side of the kayak she figured it out. 

We did have a crazy moment when things got kinda western with the geese, but it was my fault. She was wanting to go for the retrieve, but the goose was just too far out for a blind dog. To let her do her thing I sent her out anyway, but paddled till I was downwind of the goose with Blaze swimming next to me. She quickly picked up on the scent and was on a line to it. 

Then I spotted a flock of geese returning, so I made a quick push back to be in their path and layed down in the yak. I had already put in my dove/teal loads, and did not have time to change shells. Shot my third straight up from the kayak for a head shot with #7 steel. Looked back for Blaze and she was way out in the lake swimming in little circles like a dying cockroach. She was fine, she had simply lost her bearings with me, the bird, and shore. Then with the wind picked up she could not make out direction when I called her so that just sent her even farther out. I had to go rescue her. I guess in the excitement of the hunt, I forgot for that brief moment that she was blind. I then led her back to walk the shoreline with me to find a crippled goose that had walked up into the weeds to hide. 

I am glad I took her. Judging over problems encountered during training was not a good barometer for my initial decision not to take her. Yesterday I found she can do her job for close in hunting over decoys like teal hunting. But I also learned with big water and field waterfowl hunting, she is just not going to be able to do it anymore. 










Made for a fun and exciting day with the geese.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Woohoo.......................He's not only back...... he's back hunting!!! 

Love your work SJ!! Great to see you and pup out there enjoying the birds......


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, I am back 110 percent. To keep my leg protected on the walking hunts I picked up some new commercial hip boots like I used to wear during **** dog years. May get a Teal, Duck, or Rail hunt in this week, but leaving Friday to take my Son on his first Alligator hunt.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

John 
To say it is FANTASTIC to see you back is an understatement of epic proportions!! I love the stories and hunts you share and you are the epitome of a true dog man. That you and wonderful Blaze worked through the disabilities and found a common working ground as a team is truly inspirational to us all. 

Thank you. Thank you for sharing your life, adventures and misfortunes with us all. We are all the better for it.

Please give Blaze a big hug from all of us, and one for you too!

Happy Hunting
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

John - glad 2 have U back - I still think teal is the best eating duck - also like a dove - they do come back after U shoot at them - how good is that!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Back and another great Blaze story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Blaze sure has a can do spirit.
I'm jealous over the big honkers, they don't stay in the south part of Texas.


----------

